# Skeeter Pee



## biggo (14/5/10)

Hi Guys,

I am pretty regular on some other forums I am new here and I am starting a batch of Skeeter pee this weekend.

It seems pretty big over at www.winemakingtalk.com.

The recipe and instructions are at http://skeeterpee.com 

I will let you know how I go and what I used. :blink:


----------



## jivesucka (15/5/10)

sounds great, but you'd really need some winemaking skills to be successful


----------



## brettprevans (15/5/10)

If it's hard lemonade ur after, use the search button and look for lemonade, hard lemonade etc. Quite a few people have made hard lemonade and their recipes are there. 

Good luck with ur 'brewing'


----------



## biggo (17/5/10)

jivesucka said:


> sounds great, but you'd really need some winemaking skills to be successful




Yeah I started making wine and mead before Beer LOL 
So Far so good I pitch the Yeast slurry tonight


----------



## evilNat (16/6/10)

Sounds interesting but way too advanced for me. Shame, I have a 'sacred' lemon tree and this winter's crop looks to be a good one.


----------



## evilNat (26/6/10)

I've had a good read of this recipe now and maybe it's not too hard for me, after all I cook some difficult dishes, just inexperienced with brewing.

I only have 1 question at this stage.

What if I don't have a yeast slurry from a previous brewing project?


----------



## SuiCIDER (25/11/10)

Does anyone know where to buy lemon juice in Sydney?


----------



## Airgead (25/11/10)

SuiCIDER said:


> Does anyone know where to buy lemon juice in Sydney?



Nippy's home delivered juice do a 2l bottle of unsweetened lemon juice in their "food service & hospitality" range. I always have one on hand for cooking. They also do a lime and a blood orange.

http://www.nippys.com.au/products/our-rang...ice-hospitality


----------



## Tanga (25/11/10)

I might be showing my dodgyness here but if there is a fruit tree I like the look of locally I tend to just knock on the door, and ask if I can pick some.

You'd be surprised at how many say yes. If it's a big tree chances are they won't be using them. I usually take a couple of bottles of homebrew and tell them what I want the fruit for (jam, cooking, brewing, etc) and if they're not using the fruit (or giving it to family / friends) they usually say yes. =)


----------



## Chookers (3/12/10)

I found this recipe while surfing the net, would this be Skeeter Pee??

http://www.bindaree.com.au/hints/hint9_lemonwine.htm

Im going to do two batches one original and one I'll tweak the recipe, adding honey and other fruit juices.


----------



## Chookers (9/12/10)

Could I get some opinions on this recipe:

1kg Coopers BE1
100g Honey
1 x tin of Goulburn Valley Pear Juice
8 lemons (four zested/juiced and the other four sliced thinly)
1 tsp freshly grated ginger
pectinase
Yeast nutrients
EC-1118

boil sugar and lemons in 1-2 Litres of water put in fermenter water up to the 4.5L mark. When cool add yeast and airlock.

What do you guys think this will make??


----------



## SuiCIDER (9/12/10)

I doubt that it will taste very lemon-y. Most of the taste will be lost in fermentation, I'd add some juice in a secondary.


----------



## Chookers (10/12/10)

SuiCIDER said:


> I doubt that it will taste very lemon-y. Most of the taste will be lost in fermentation, I'd add some juice in a secondary.




zest too in secondary??


----------



## Chookers (10/12/10)

What if I made a lemon cordial recipe and primed the bottles with it.. sugar + Lemon Flavour.. would that work?


----------



## Tanga (10/12/10)

Yep - priming with cordial has worked for me in the past (ginger-beer and cider, but it should be the same for lemonade).


----------



## Chookers (10/12/10)

Tanga said:


> Yep - priming with cordial has worked for me in the past (ginger-beer and cider, but it should be the same for lemonade).




maddness   

if i made my recipe then excluding the lemons and ginger, and relied only on the priming cordial for flavouring, would this be sufficient? or do you think it would turn out not lemony enough


----------



## Tanga (10/12/10)

I don't know. I'm trying to get some dex and yeast so I can try to brew water (with dex obviously). I need to get some info on ideal acidity (for which I plan to use lemons). I doubt it'll work though.

You won't be able to add anywhere near enough cordial to get a decent flavour without your bottles exploding all over the shop. So do as is, with cordial primer. You may also want to add 500g lactose to your recipe - I have the feeling it is going to come out as dry as a dog day afternoon.


----------

